
School is Just a Formality - The Personal MBA - rs
http://personalmba.com/school-is-just-a-formality/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+personalmba+%28The+Personal+MBA%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
greenlblue
The apprentice type of professions can get by this way but it's a little
harder with some other professions. No professor in physics or math will be
your advisor if you are not actually in their department or affiliated with
the university in some way.

~~~
oscardelben
I agree that some professions do need formal education. I'm thinking of
medicine for example.

------
voidmain
Sadly, what Corey did was probably illegal:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/03/business/03intern.html>

